# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  can you understand what this guy is saying?

## basurero

Yo Russians, can you understand this easily? (warning: contains offensive language)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Basurero, your accent sounds very metallic. Eat less aluminum.

----------


## Guin

> Yo Russians, can you understand this easily? (warning: contains offensive language)

 А почему ты говоришь о себе в мужском роде, если тебя зовут "Наталья"?  Полностью то, что ты сказал, я понял примерно после 4-го прослушивания (и то не уверен, правильно ли). Матюки твои, в том виде, как на записи, ты можешь говорить абсолютно спокойно где угодно - всё равно никто ничего не поймёт.   ::   
Правильно говорить:
"Прихлопни", а не "прихлопни". 
"Я тебя приглашаю", а не "я тебя пригласиваю"
"Я тебе напишу", а не "я тебя напишу"
"Тебя", а не "тебья"

----------


## basurero

Интересно. А что такое "матюки"?   ::   
Лол, кстати, тот, кто говорит - это не я, это компьютер. Я просто хотел узнать, если все было понятно для русских   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Интересно. А что такое "матюки"?

 ругань   

> Лол, кстати, тот, кто говорит - это не я, это компьютер. Я просто хотел узнать, _ все ли было понятно для русских

 в конструкции if/whether everything is understood for Russians слова if или whether не переводятся, а заменяются частицей "ли". Есть ли между ними разница, кстати говоря - между if и whether?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

It was quite an effort to understand what he was saying. Sounds like a caucasian with poor knowledge of Russian.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо. 
Лол. Кажется, мне придется уделить больше времени тому, чтобы учить его более ясному произношению.

----------


## Guin

> Спасибо. 
> Лол. Кажется, мне придется уделить больше времени тому, чтобы научить его более ясному произношению.

 Этого что ли учишь: Digalo?
Ну-ну...   ::  
Кстати, есть хорошая программка для этого: Говорилка

----------


## basurero

http://www.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php

----------


## Wowik

> Интересно. А что такое "матюки"?

 Матюгаться - ругаться. Буквально: ругаться матом.
Матюки/матюги - ругательные(матерные) слова / ругань(матершина)

----------


## Оля

> Yo Russians, can you understand this easily? (warning: contains offensive language)

 offensive??   ::   ::

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by basurero  Yo Russians, can you understand this easily? (warning: contains offensive language)   offensive??

 Лол, я никогда не слушал такую оскорбительную запись!  
ебаный - это ругательство, да? 
скорее всего, в этом контексте просто звучит по-итиотски.   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> ебаный - это ругательство, да?

 It's mat and it is similar to "f@cking" as adjective in English  ::  
Там... "мой е@аный комп опять начал тормозить и виснуть". 
"my f@cking computer started freezing and lagging again!"

----------


## Basil77

The first record I had to listen several times to understand the possible meaning. I said "possible" because the person who said this may be didn't want to put any sence in that words at all. And the only dirty word in the speech I should never understand if you didn't type it in your post, basurero.   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by basurero  Yo Russians, can you understand this easily? (warning: contains offensive language)   offensive??      Лол, я никогда не слушал такую оскорбительную запись!  
> ебаный - это ругательство, да? 
> скорее всего, в этом контексте просто звучит по-итиотски.

 Да, это ебaнное ругательство, не говори так, а то пизdы получишь от радителей (щютка  ::  )

----------


## basurero

лол. я знаю эти слова по твоей вине! я должен дать тебе пиз...

----------


## Wowik

> лол. я знаю эти слова по твоей вине! я должен дать тебе пиз...

 - В церкви матом не ругаться, а то кадилом оху@чю!
- Cвятой отец, вы ругнулись матом!
- Да? А что я сказал?
- Охy@чю!
- Вот и получай кадилом, нечисть этакая!

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by basurero  лол. я знаю эти слова по твоей вине! я должен дать тебе пиз...   - В церкви матом не ругаться, а то кадилом оху@чю!
> - Cвятой отец, вы ругнулись матом!
> - Да? А что я сказал?
> - Охy@чю!
> - Вот и получай кадилом, нечисть этакая!

 Ссылка по теме: http://bat1.h1.ru/story/story170.htm   ::

----------

